# DIY cage...



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

made this as a project for the college chinchilla- he was in a cage smaller than my rats holiday cage  but now has room for a friend if they decide to get him one (and i've offered to bond if they ever do)...
i can send you a step by step guide btw if interested! 

from this...



to this...


there is also a meshed over hole in the top for airflow and light...


meshed over the same way as the doors...


hope you like!!!!!


----------



## Reddrobyn (Jun 2, 2017)

This is amazing!! Hope you're still around on here after 3 years! I was just searching for diy projects as I'm thinking of starting one for my duprasi. 
How did you make this waterproof (/peeproof)? And was it easy to clean? 
Thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Brilliant! Very Des Res!


----------

